# 55g sulcata respiratory infection antibiotic?



## lkwagner (Feb 23, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me what the most common antibiotic and dosage a respiratory infection in a baby sulcata that weighs 55g
Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 23, 2013)

Have you bought the tort to the vet or are you doing the dosing yourself?


----------



## lkwagner (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm bringing it to my favorite vet that usually doesn't deal with reptiles or anything like that but he has been working with some of my turtles like one had a ear infection and he prescribed it antibiotics. He is just really reasonable in prices and I know he won't do anything to hurt it. I was just wondering what is the usual for when I bring him in on Tuesday.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 23, 2013)

It would really be best for your tortoise to see a reptile specialist who will know the best medication for your situation and know the proper dosage. Also, a reptile vet should be diagnosing it with a respiratory infection, not you or a vet who isn't familiar who reptiles.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2013)

It's not a good idea to give out dosages on a forum like this because the antibiotics may come in different strengths. For instance, Baytril, the commonly used antibiotic for tortoises' respiratory infections, comes in large animal strength and small animal strength (the percentages escape me right now). If we were to tell you the dosage for your little tortoise and someone with the large animal Baytril used that dosage they might kill their tortoise with an overdose.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine had an RI as a tiny baby too. My vet, an experienced reptile vet, opted against using meds at such a tiny age. Just boost the temps up real good for a while. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ascott (Feb 24, 2013)

How do you know your tort is suffering from an respiratory infection?

What is your tort doing that makes you think this???


----------



## lkwagner (Feb 25, 2013)

I got it 2 weeks ago and I still see drainage and bubbles coming from its nose. Even with increased temps so that idea is a bust. I'm going to take him to the vet this week I guess. The only good thing is his appetite. He's finally eating good and is finally pooping!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 25, 2013)

What is your current housing, how about the 4 temps, substrate , humidity level? Are you using a humid hide box? If so, what are the coldest temps inside? Thanks, this will all help us, help you and your tort.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've also had good luck with using F-10 in a reptifogger, along with a big bump in temps of course. My sully has a hot spot of about 120*F. And yes, he uses it. And makes his bed right beside it, where temps are in the high 90s


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 26, 2013)

So I got my answers by searching your past threads. Seems you've posted a couple times concerning this. How are things now? What are you using to check your temps?


----------



## lkwagner (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello I'm sorry I haven't gotten back to you, I just use a reptile thermometer but I have a temp gun ordered which I think will really help. He seems to be a lot more active and acts like he feels better but he still has the drainage.


Can I ask what F-10 is?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2013)

Runny or bubbly nose doesn't necessarily mean a respiratory infection. Could be allergy or stress. As long as he's eating and otherwise seemingly normal, I wouldn't worry or take him to a vet.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah I would not recommend using antibiotics on a little one. The dose would be so small it would be very difficult to give anyways. RI take some time to get rid of, so keep up the warm temps and soaks and you should see this issue subside with time. If he is eating, and active your alright.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 26, 2013)

This is what I was able to find about F-10;

â€ F10 veterinary disinfectant is a US EPA* approved hospital grade disinfectant. It is used in many of the worldâ€™s leading veterinary hospitals and zoological institutions as well as by leading reptile, avian and exotic pet breeders and keepers. F10 disinfectant is widely recognized as the most effective, safest and economical total spectrum disinfectant on the market."

I, too, was in the dark not knowing what it referenced. So I use regular, cheap, digital thermometers from radio shack or Walmart. The kind with the probe. These are what I use for on going monitoring. I also have a point and shoot laser one that I use to occasionally double check. Some have advised not actually testing the back of the tortoise with the laser one in that they release an amount of radiation, but I don't worry about that. Glow in the dark watches release radiation as well...


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yvonne is right. You want to make sure you have the right diagnosis. Sometimes a simple boost in humidity will help.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 27, 2013)

My baby had a RI and I was able to get rid of it by increasing temps, humidity and warm soaks. Antibodics for young ones makes me real nervous


----------



## lkwagner (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay thanks everyone!

I see the most drainage when I wake him up in the morning so I am going to boost the temps more at night.


----------

